# 17 Mile Trail Ride - Can my horse do it?



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

I'd say given his age and lack of conditioning, set a smaller goal of 3 to 4 miles to start. Then work up the distance in increments from there. Much better for him and you. A lot can happen in 17 miles/7 hours.


----------



## ClearDonkey (Nov 27, 2016)

HombresArablegacy said:


> I'd say given his age and lack of conditioning, set a smaller goal of 3 to 4 miles to start. Then work up the distance in increments from there. Much better for him and you. A lot can happen in 17 miles/7 hours.


Ack, guess I'll give him a bit before asking this out of him! Thanks


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

ClearDonkey said:


> So, do you think he would be okay?


If you sat on the couch for the past 2 years, and now have only "walked around" 3 times a week for the past 3 weeks .... would _you_ want to go walk 17 miles?

Probably not. And keep in mind that your 19 year old horse is roughly about *age 60* in human years.

If you do not have time to get him in better shape, then I do not think it would be fair to the horse to expect him to go that far at his age and with not being in shape for it.


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

Will he survive? Probably. Is it really fair to ask that of him out of condition? Probably not. 

If he were being ridden daily at trot/canter and fitted up, then 17 miles is not a big deal. Also bear in mind whether there are hills he would traverse, rough or uneven ground, etc. A flat 17 miles is a lot different than a varied terrain of 17 miles. I'd start with 3-4 mile rides and work up from there. If he can do 10 miles easily with lots of trotting, then 17 miles mostly walking should be fine. If you want to do the ride, perhaps set it as your goal later this fall and really make an effort on conditioning your horse and yourself in the meantime.


----------



## Dehda01 (Jul 25, 2013)

No. I would not recommend that you ride 17 miles on an unfit horse. It is asking for an injury. And you also would be hurting. 

You need to start conditioning him back slowly. Especially since it has been years since he has been in work. With a solid PLAN in place, perhaps in 6-8months he will be fit enough to be ridden like that.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

If that was my horse, it would not be something I would ask him to do right now. Keep on like you are, bringing him back into work slowly, and set that ride as a goal for the end of summer.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

At least one of the posters replying to your question is a bonafide endurance rider.

I have done my share of 30 mile rough rides and believe me "small cross rails and a bit of pole work" does not count for much of anything when conditioning a horse for a 17 mile ride.

Also if the horse is barefoot, I sure wouldn't take it on 17 miles worth of trails without putting hoof boots or metal shoes on him.

Please listen to everyone who is telling you your 19 year old horse is not ready. A nine year old horse would not be ready, under the current conditions.

EDITED to add: Your barn owner should know better and should not have made an offer like that, provided the BO knows the horse's back story.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

When you do get the horse (as well as yourself) in shape, it still would be a nice ride to have someone go along with you on. If something goes wrong, you would have a long way to go.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Agree with all the NOs.
Another thing to keep in mind on any ride...it will do your horse (and probably yourself) some good to get off and walk a bit. Most horses are not conditioned to the level of a distance competitor, so a break is not a bad thing.
Keep up the conditioning program!!!! : )


----------



## elkdog (Nov 28, 2016)

There are a lot of variables here. Are you overweight? Is the horse overweight? How are his feet? What kind of ground? Parker peak, a 6 mile ride not from here would probably kill him.
I like to pony a spare horse and switch half way. That way I can take my portable espresso maker. And get two horses into condition at the same time.


----------



## SwissMiss (Aug 1, 2014)

elkdog said:


> That way I can take my portable espresso maker.


Sorry to hijack the thread, but a kindred spirit!!!!!:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## ClearDonkey (Nov 27, 2016)

walkinthewalk said:


> At least one of the posters replying to your question is a bonafide endurance rider.
> 
> I have done my share of 30 mile rough rides and believe me "small cross rails and a bit of pole work" does not count for much of anything when conditioning a horse for a 17 mile ride.
> 
> ...



I made it pretty clear that I would NOT be doing the ride.

As for the shoes/hoof boots claim, he will not be getting shoed, nor will I be buying boots for him if I ever do this ride. I saw pictures, and it is literally all dirt, and he fortunately got the super hardy Rocky Mountain hooves from his mum. He has never had a problem in the past on trails, unless we went on pokey gravel, which we can avoid easily up here.

BO knows very little about my horse, so I won't blame her. She has been offering me to come out and do many rides, just so I can meet the other people at the barn and locally.


----------



## ClearDonkey (Nov 27, 2016)

elkdog said:


> There are a lot of variables here. Are you overweight? Is the horse overweight? How are his feet? What kind of ground? Parker peak, a 6 mile ride not from here would probably kill him.
> I like to pony a spare horse and switch half way. That way I can take my portable espresso maker. And get two horses into condition at the same time.


Am I overweight? No.

Is the horse overweight? No, he could use a few pounds, and he is on a feeding plan to gain those pounds.

How are his feet? Well, in need of a trimming now, but otherwise INCREDIBLY solid. Hasn't stepped a bad step in the 10 years I've owned him.

What kind of ground? Dirt, minimal hills.


I passed on the ride pretty much after it was offered. I may be up for it next year, but until then, we are conditioning for a show at the end of next month, so distance conditioning will have to wait.


----------



## ClearDonkey (Nov 27, 2016)

phantomhorse13 said:


> If that was my horse, it would not be something I would ask him to do right now. Keep on like you are, bringing him back into work slowly, and set that ride as a goal for the end of summer.


Thank you for your polite, straightforward response.

I have never been a "distance" rider, more of an "hourly" rider. We used to do all day rides with a bunch of trotting and cantering thrown in, and swimming, I just have never thought of his ability to be in "miles".


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I wish I had dirt to ride on. Without shoes my horses are lame in 15 minutes because we are so rocky.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

ClearDonkey said:


> I may be up for it next year, but until then, we are conditioning for a show at the end of next month, so distance conditioning will have to wait.


Don't think ring work doesn't count as conditioning for distance - depending on how long and at what speeds your arena work is, you may be doing more distance than you think. If you are curious, there are free apps like endomondo that you can use while you are riding to see just where you are at. Those apps have more error than "real" gps devices, but certainly would be a great basic idea.

You can also add some hacking around your barn area at the end of your area sessions as a cool down and mental relaxation for you both. If your horse is ok going out alone, just walk up the trail for 2 minutes the first day, then 3, etc.


----------



## ClearDonkey (Nov 27, 2016)

Celeste said:


> I wish I had dirt to ride on. Without shoes my horses are lame in 15 minutes because we are so rocky.


I officially went on my first trail ride up here, and fortunately it is nearly all dirt or mud, with only big rocks that are pretty avoidable. If we end up going down gravel roads, he will probably need boots, but for now we are lame free!


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Celeste said:


> I wish I had dirt to ride on. Without shoes my horses are lame in 15 minutes because we are so rocky.


Have you tried boots? I.E. Renagade's to be specific?


----------



## ClearDonkey (Nov 27, 2016)

phantomhorse13 said:


> Don't think ring work doesn't count as conditioning for distance - depending on how long and at what speeds your arena work is, you may be doing more distance than you think. If you are curious, there are free apps like endomondo that you can use while you are riding to see just where you are at. Those apps have more error than "real" gps devices, but certainly would be a great basic idea.
> 
> You can also add some hacking around your barn area at the end of your area sessions as a cool down and mental relaxation for you both. If your horse is ok going out alone, just walk up the trail for 2 minutes the first day, then 3, etc.


I'll definitely have to try out one of those apps. I don't ride for more than an hour right now, but I am hoping to start increasing our time. We actually went on an hour-ish trail ride with our BO and it was wonderful!


----------

